
The 2 Technology Magazines You Should Read - drm237
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/02/27/the-2-technology-magazines-you-should-read/
======
pchristensen
From the article:

Communications Technology - <http://www.cable360.net/ct/>

Screenplays - <http://www.screenplaysmag.com/>

